# Oh, Asia!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Asia Argento, whose credits include "Marie Antoinette" and "XXX," will play an American art student who unwittingly unleashes a plague of witches in Rome by opening an ancient urn, according to Variety.

Pic, which is being co-produced by Italy's Medusa with Myriad Pictures, is being touted as Dario Argento's return to the slasher-style filmmaking that won him a following.

Shooting is set to start Oct. 30 in Rome, with plans to move after one week to Turin, where the Piedmont Film Commission is providing location and accommodation incentives.

Rounding out the cast are Udo Kier ("Dogville"), Massimo Sarchielli ("Under the Tuscan Sun"), and Philippe Leroy ("The Bible"). 

Screenplay is co-penned by U.S. scribe duo Jace Anderson and Adam Gierasch ("Toolbox Murders") with Argento. 

Previous pics in Argento's "Three Mothers" trilogy are "Suspiria" and " Inferno."


----------

